# More E90 Details and Photos



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

swchang said:


> I'm turning Japanese
> I think I'm turning Japanese
> I really think so


 :rofl: :bustingup


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

I heard the 'new and improved' seats don't allow for tilting of the head rest, true????


----------



## Warot (Aug 3, 2004)

THat is probably an AUX IN because the 1 series has it.


----------



## Blax (Apr 8, 2004)

Warot said:


> THat is probably an AUX IN because the 1 series has it.


Not sure if I want to put a beverage next to my iPod. That seems like it would be somewhat accident prone...no?


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

greginaz1 said:


> A bigger trunk on the 3er would be nice...like to fit my golf clubs easier...


Please no. This is what has given the 5, 6 and 7 such ugly rear ends..


----------

